# What is your Favorite reel for Flatheads and Channels?



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Well im sure we have talked about this before but, I figured we can talk about it again.

I have always fished for cats but really got heavy into it in the past about 5 years. I am looking for the best quality reels and at what price.

I usually use Abu garcia Ambassadeurs pretty exclusively for Catfish. I have used 5000 and 6000 for channels and usually use 7000's for Flatheads...I can usually pick up a 5000 for about 35-50$ depending if I am shopping on Ebay or not, 6000s you usually wont find for under 40$...the 7000's are quite a bit more expensive but they are great reels and IMO the best reels made for larger fish...

Recently I have picked up a Okuma Classic CL300L, its made out of either Graphite or that bakelite stuff (Penn 209 sideplates) Its a good reel for the most part but its a little bit hard to get set to cast, and unless I am fishing a larger river or lake I am going to be casting, but for 25-40$ you really cant beat it, and its a pretty decent flathead reel...

I have also used for channel cats the Skaespeare SKP 2000,3000,3100 ETC. IMO these are pretty decent Channel Cat reels, If you can find the older ones. The new ones are complete crap IMO...The clickers on the older ones are pretty loud and they hold a decent amount of 17-20lb line, which is all you need for channel cats. 

Some of the reels I have been looking at are Penn 209's. Penn 210's, Penn Roddy, Quantum Iron, Shimano Charter Special.. These all looks like great reels and I have used all of them except the roddy, has anyone used the Penn Roddy and if so what do you think??

Also, If you guys use any other reels please list them and tell why you use them, and about what price you can pick them up for...

Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I use Abu 5000's for channels and 6500's for flatties and blues Loaded with 20 and 30 lb Big Game line. Love em, only problems so far have all been "operator error"  

Salmonid


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

OKUMA EPIXOR spinning reel. They have a really smooth drag, and a bait runner feature that I like a lot. The bait runner is adjustable so you can tighten it down a bit when the current is strong.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Shimano TR baitcaster, Penn 209 and Penn 310 have been good to me.Shimano has some very underrated baitcasters .I think the shimano is my favorite.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

6000's with 20 lbs test line. But i would have to say i got my g/f the 6600 BCX from walmart for 60 bucks and that reel is extremely smooth. the clickers are low but i would recommend it to anyone


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

5000's for channels, 6000's or 6500's for flatheads. biggest fish i might encounter on the medium sized river i fish would be 40lb, and those reels would do just fine. you cant beat the 6000's for the price, only difference between them and the 6500's are one has bearings and a "mechanical" clicker (6500) and the other has bushings and a thin brass clicker (6000's). i find the bushing reels operate more smoothly and cast farther than the brearing models but i do not like a brass clicker.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Okuma's Avenger spinning reel with the bait feeder. The clicker is nice and loud and it also has the adjustable draw on the bait feeder.. Great for lakes and rivers.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i like the Abu 6000s with 25-30 lb test Big Game Line !! i use them for everything !!! ive tried the Shakespeare 2000s and they work great.....ive caught flatties up to 15 lbs on mine !!! 

ive always wondered about the Penn Roddys too but i havent found anyone that uses them yet to see if they like them or not !!!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I use the Okuma Avenger ABF 50 nfor channels(the cheaper version of the Epixor) I cant stand baitcasters (more like I cant use one without screwing it up!) , and Ive always used Spinning reels , the trigger action bait alarm is great for a quick set on a running channel without fumbling for the slide button on the Abu's. Also I use Suffix Braided line and have yet to have 1 birds nest this year with it. I fish almost exclusively at night so dependability is my top concern, and this reel has been VERY dependable.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Abu 6500's for both.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I like 'em big!

For Channels: Abu 6000-6500's

For Flats/Blues: Abu 7000's


----------

